# Eating Dirty



## Crosta (Dec 13, 2005)

Ive been working with a couple of members on here about my diet and have a decent idea of what I need to do in order to bulk.  The main question I have is that all of the foods on my list to eat during a day are very clean.  Some have said when bulking just to eat everything in sight including pizza, burgers, and other things that are high in calories, but arent the best of foods for the body.  Does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 13, 2005)

Crosta said:
			
		

> Ive been working with a couple of members on here about my diet and have a decent idea of what I need to do in order to bulk.  The main question I have is that all of the foods on my list to eat during a day are very clean.  Some have said when bulking just to eat everything in sight including pizza, burgers, and other things that are high in calories, but arent the best of foods for the body.  Does anyone have any insight on this?



if you're bulking, and you really don't give a shit about adding fat, then i would personally just eat anything and everything.  I mean, pizza and burgers arent so bad.....now if you're eating nothing but oreo cookies, hostess cakes, a case of coke, and double whoppers w/ cheese everyday, then you've got a problem.  you don't have to be that strict unless you're a pro or very serious about diet.  even the sweets and such arent that bad every once in awhile (just watch out for those transfats).....as long as its not your daily diet......you can pretty much eat anything you want, just be smart and have a variety. don't neglect your fruits and veggies either


----------



## DinK (Dec 13, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> if you're bulking, and you really don't give a shit about adding fat, then i would personally just eat anything and everything.  I mean, pizza and burgers arent so bad.....now if you're eating nothing but oreo cookies, hostess cakes, a case of coke, and double whoppers w/ cheese everyday, then you've got a problem.  you don't have to be that strict unless you're a pro or very serious about diet.  even the sweets and such arent that bad every once in awhile (just watch out for those transfats).....as long as its not your daily diet......you can pretty much eat anything you want, just be smart and have a variety. don't neglect your fruits and veggies either




I second that. I can cut really well so I jsut about eat whatever is in front of me  I love In-n-out


But of course I dont' neglect my veggies and fruits and good lean foods They are essential


----------



## Andrew (Dec 13, 2005)

Like previously stated you need to include fruits and vegetables for your health.  Protein and calories for bulking are great but you need to keep a healthy digestive tract with the vegetables.  If you get constipated or have some vitamin or mineral deficiencies you risk getting ill and that will reduce your ability to exercise and grow.  Stay healthy!


----------

